# need help on training my baby



## rachael8888 (Oct 19, 2004)

when i open the door outside Harry always runs outside and im afraid he will get hit by a car







what can i do to train him not to run out the door


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Does he know sit-stay? If so you can start by putting him on the leash before opening the door (just in case) and having him do a sit stay. Don't release him from the stay until you are ready. Then give lots of praise and a treat. Eventually he should just go into a sit at the door until you tell him its okay to get up. 

This is hard. I'm still working on it with Lexi. Not having much progress. Lexi will sit but its like her butt is a spring. It doesn't stay down that long.









If he is running outside when you don't want him too you could get one of those odd shaped gates to go around the entrance area.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with Bella. It's so hard to get her to sit and stay because she's so hyper.


----------



## rachael8888 (Oct 19, 2004)

he dose but wen i open the door he gets up from wherever he is and runs out.and wen i come home he runs out too


----------



## rachael8888 (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 20 2004, 03:54 PM
> *Does he know sit-stay?  If so you can start by putting him on the leash before opening the door (just in case) and having him do a sit stay.  Don't release him from the stay until you are ready.  Then give lots of praise and a treat.  Eventually he should just go into a sit at the door until you tell him its okay to get up.
> 
> This is hard.  I'm still working on it with Lexi.  Not having much progress.  Lexi will sit but its like her butt is a spring.  It doesn't stay down that long.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


ill tri that thanks


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can also try to putting up a gate. They have some that are odd shapes. I'll try to find an example of it.

Found one. It is called the KidCo Configure Gate. You can by the extenders for it. Babies R Us sells it, but I saw it cheaper on the internet. 

Baby Age

Babies First Choice


----------



## rachael8888 (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the way we taught the dogs not to run outside is by having them sit stay like 5 feet away from the door....open the door a little---when they get up, shut the door quickly and say "no, sit, stay". and keep doing that. now we can leave the door open while we put groceries in the house. give lots of praise when they sit stay.

if you're nervous about doing that....put like a 15 foot leash on him and tie him to a table. so if he runs out....then he wont run too far.







good luck!!


----------

